# Partners needed for a couple RPs



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi this is my first first time posting to the RP section and I have a few ideas.
Please message me if your interested and we can schedule a time.

1​Setting: Post Apocalyptic
Situation: The world has gone to hell, no ones safe as a zombie plague infects what was once or planet. You have been separated from you group and are in need of shelter desperately. Finding safety in a house, you quickly realize you are not alone as green furred raccoon steps towards you. He explains that he is name is H and is the has been infected but instead of becoming a zombie he has a healing factor with the only catch being that he is slowly going insane.
Important: Why your fursona was separated from their group is up to you.

2​Setting: Modern, Fantasy
Situation: The day starts off normally as you step out onto your porch of your cabin. Then a figure steps out of revealing herself to be a brown vixen named Herel. You follow Herel into her world and everything seems wonderful, until you realize she doesn't want you to leave and will do anything to keep you there.
Important: She wishes to romance your sona

3​Setting: Cyber-Punk Future
Situation: You can't believe it, finally after months of waiting you were excepted into the college of your dream. With your grades as high as they are you could be able to get any job once you graduate, but their is one problem. You've begun to notice yourself falling for your female roommate _. Will you keep on track and work hard for a better future or will you follow your heart.
Important: This is a SFW romantic RP involving futuristic tech

4​Setting: Modern day
Situation: Streak the raccoon celebrity with super speed has invited you to a night on the town for one of his charities. Although a narcissistic dick most the time he has a big heart and personal issues which he has trouble showing. Can you help him break free of his shell and let someone in?
Important: This can be romantic or just a friendship, the choice is up to you

_My discord profile is GrimnCoyote#8160, friend request me on that so we can RP in a DM_​


----------



## Gaitsu (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice to see someone else using a similar format as I did, it helps to compare what works and what doesn't. Still a little iffy on numbers being centered, as if you're moving fast, you might miss them, and have to look back. I'm going to Watch your thread, since it seems like you've got some good ideas.

I personally wouldn't be able to work with your first one, and third one, most of my characters would have a, 'why not both' attitude, which I don't THINK is what you're after there.

I might be interested in 2, but I'd have to get a few details first. Since I mentioned what you're after earlier, I'll start there. Are you looking for a story where your character is creepy stalker yandere, and the other player's character decides he just wants out, or are you looking more for actual budding romance, just that the other's character has attachments to their home/family/friends causes them to want to return to their world, leading to a story that focuses on the delima of, do you pick your family or the one you love?

P.S. You can talk to me about this in our already existing message if you want.


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey!
These scenarios seem very nice. While 1 does not seem my type of thing, I would be interested in 2 or 3. I have two main sonas I use, one male, the other female. If your interested let me know.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Feb 25, 2019)

Akuno Meshitukai said:


> Hey!
> These scenarios seem very nice. While 1 does not seem my type of thing, I would be interested in 2 or 3. I have two main sonas I use, one male, the other female. If your interested let me know.


Yes I would be interested, scenario 2 is already taken but scenario 3 is still free. It doesn't really matter if you want to RP male or female in it so Ill leave it up to you.
My Discord username is GrimnCoyote#8160


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm definitely interested


----------



## Limedragon27 (Feb 27, 2019)

I like the second idea the best, I think it can be pretty interesting.


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 2, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> I'm definitely interested


And which one would you be interested in, I have to find anyone interested in one yet but if I don't get a reply back for three we can do that


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Mar 3, 2019)

GrimnCoyote said:


> And which one would you be interested in, I have to find anyone interested in one yet but if I don't get a reply back for three we can do that


I would be interested in 3. I’ve been looking for a nice SFW for a while.


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 3, 2019)

I like the third one. I've always wanted to RP on a cyberpunk world, even as a secondary character.
Edit: my friends do not like cyberpunk roleplay


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 5, 2019)

Akuno Meshitukai said:


> I would be interested in 3. I’ve been looking for a nice SFW for a while.



Great ^w^, I'm fine with NSFW romances but I find it more cute when it's SFW because I feel the more wholesome elements really shine. My discord username is GrimnCoyote#8160, friend request me on it so I can send DMs


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Mar 7, 2019)

Updated to add Scenario 4 if anyone is interested


----------

